# Broken leg help!!



## jordynntayler (Jul 16, 2015)

Anybody seen anything like this before? No idea what happened.. just let them out of the coop and saw this.. she is only 12 weeks old  trying to find a vet or figure something out to help her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Call a large animal vet, they very often are willing to look at them and attempt to treat. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## jordynntayler (Jul 16, 2015)

I am taking her in to an aviation veterinarian at three.. I'll let you know! I almost wonder if it is dislocated at the hip...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll get a better idea once an x-ray is done what is wrong. Please let us know what you find out and pulling for there to be something that can be done to help her.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Jumped from a roost and landed wrong?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or I was wondering if the leg got caught in something. Probably no way to know for sure except if there's a place to find trouble, chickens seem to find it.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> if there's a place to find trouble, chickens seem to find it.


Great, just like horses then.

I hope your hen can be fixed, let us know what the vet says please.


----------



## jordynntayler (Jul 16, 2015)

She is going to be okay! Vet said it looks like a broken ankle, so it is not up higher in the leg like originally thought. She has a splint and pain medications for the next 3 weeks, but she is going to be okay


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need a thumbs up emoticon. Glad to hear she's going good and even better that you have a vet that was willing and able to help her and you.

Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

jordynntayler said:


> Anybody seen anything like this before? No idea what happened.. just let them out of the coop and saw this.. she is only 12 weeks old  trying to find a vet or figure something out to help her.


One of my pullets once broke her leg or spranged it severely. She was only about 5 months old but after me treating her go about a month she was back on her leg and walking around. She was at the bottom of the pecking order and one day she got out and I found her feathers everywhere.

Your chicken should be fine if checked up on by a vet. She will probably get a splint and some antibiotics I help incase of any bones protruding any of her skin. I didn't take my pullet to the vet when she broke her leg but instead I kept her in one of the nesting boxes for about a month, I fed her food separately, gave her water, and helped her walk again


----------

